# New Amyae's - M & F?



## ryanm (Oct 3, 2011)

Picked up these two Amyae over the weekend, grabbed some pictures as I transferred them into their new homes. They are hatchlings from last year but about 6 months difference in age between them, same father, different mothers. Would anyone care to comment on what sex they think they might be?

Amyae 1 - Great colour and he (pretty sure its a he) is massive! Apparently he came from a single egg clutch where his egg was almost twice the size of the mothers other clutches and has been a giant ever since. Hopefully lots more growing to do yet!








Amyae 2 - Lighter colour, gets a lot more pale at night.









Thrilled with them!


----------



## Erebos (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice gex mate but it looks like you might have two males there


Cheers Brenton


----------



## nurse_boy (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm not really great at sexing these little guys myself, but I would have to guess two boys aswell!!!


----------



## Smithers (Oct 3, 2011)

They are very noice Amyae, Unfortunately Im with the others from my limited knowledge the bulge does look to be to big for a female. But hopefully im wrong :/ (don't hear that everyday ey)


----------



## ryanm (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks Guys, I'm leaning towards both males as well, but the optimist inside me is just wanting the second one to be a female! Oh well, just means I will have to find them a partner (or two) sometime down the track


----------



## ianinoz (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow - very handsome geckos. Great details on the up close photos of their faces.

Their colouration is just stunning.

Are they babies ?

What lens did you used to get such great closeups / macros ?


----------



## ryanm (Oct 3, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> Wow - very handsome geckos. Great details on the up close photos of their faces.
> 
> Their colouration is just stunning.
> 
> ...



Thanks Ian. One is probably a bit over a year old, the other 6-8months.

Photos are taken with a Nikon D90 with the kit 18-55mm lens.


----------



## starr9 (Oct 3, 2011)

oh wow! Iv heard about these before and i was trying to find a good pic (urs are g8 by the way!) so I could see what they looked like! And all the hype about them is well deserved!!! Such amazing looking little guys!!!


----------



## Nephrurus1 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey Ryan,
Congrats on your new geckos. They look fanstastic - great colours and healthy specimens. Amyae are more difficult to accurately determine sex at a young age as compared to smooth knobbies. However, based on your photos I would agree with what others have suggeted - 2x males. It a good excuse to get more


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 6, 2011)

have to agree, two boys,...but cute boys!


----------



## Jk888 (Oct 6, 2011)

well 1 is defeintely a male 
and 2 well ima be hopeful for you and say its posbile its a female 

all in all abosloutely stunning geckos mate


----------



## ryanm (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone, they are fantastic little guys. Pending confirming their sexes when they mature, they have been named Andre (the Giant) and Dexter.

They seem to have settled in nicely, great fun watching them hunt down the crickets and they are quite active at night which is fun to watch. They don't seem to mind being handled, usually quite happy to sit on my hand or arm.


----------



## ryanm (Oct 20, 2011)

Just a couple of update shots. Same exposure and lighting for both, so you can really see the differences in their colours.

Andre showing me how tall he is:




And a couple of Dexter showing off his light side 





So happy with these guys


----------



## JasonL (Oct 20, 2011)

jk888 said:


> well 1 is defeintely a male
> and 2 well ima be hopeful for you and say its posbile its a female
> 
> all in all abosloutely stunning geckos mate



They are both 100% males.


----------



## turtle (Oct 21, 2011)

The person that sold them to you should of told you they were both males.


----------



## ryanm (Oct 21, 2011)

turtle said:


> The person that sold them to you should of told you they were both males.



The person who sold them to me did, he suggested the first was a male, and the second was looking that way, but he wasn't 100%. I didn't buy them as a sexed pair. Whatever way they turn out is fine.


----------



## Nephrurus1 (Oct 21, 2011)

ryanm said:


> Just a couple of update shots. Same exposure and lighting for both, so you can really see the differences in their colours.



Hey Ryan, they're looking good. Great colours - the colour range in this species is amazing, and you have got yourself a couple of crackers there!


----------



## Saz (Oct 21, 2011)

Definitely both males, no two ways about it. 

Gorgeous little critters, I really miss amyae! I sold my whole colony on a few years ago now. Lovely pics like this make me want them again - they are rocks with attitude LOL!


----------



## ryanm (Oct 21, 2011)

Saz said:


> Gorgeous little critters, I really miss amyae! I sold my whole colony on a few years ago now. Lovely pics like this make me want them again - they are rocks with attitude LOL!



Rocks with lots of attitude! They aren't afraid to let me know they aren't happy my hand is in their enclosure  But having said they, they are pretty relaxed when sitting on my hand.


----------



## Saz (Oct 21, 2011)

The push-ups absolutely cracked me up - probably not the reaction they hope for  Hope you manage to find some girlfriends for them eventually, not a bad thing having two males anyway as its always good to have a backup just in case one isn't getting the job done!


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 21, 2011)

lol, they are hillarious, i use a shiny teaspoon to scoop out the poo,..the boys come bolting over to attack it, hehehe,....


----------



## ryanm (Oct 21, 2011)

Chris1 said:


> lol, they are hillarious, i use a shiny teaspoon to scoop out the poo,..the boys come bolting over to attack it, hehehe,....



I was thinking about putting a small mirror in there and seeing their reaction to it, should be interesting.

I have them both in one enclosure but it is divided by a piece of clear plastic sheet. It's amusing to watch them hunt crickets on the other side of the plastic sheet and then look very confused when they bump into the plastic and not have the tasty cricket meal they expected!


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 21, 2011)

lol, thats just mean re the crickets, hehehe! 

is the divider there incase they fight?
my boys all get along beauitfully,......


----------



## ryanm (Oct 21, 2011)

Chris1 said:


> lol, thats just mean re the crickets, hehehe!
> 
> is the divider there incase they fight?
> my boys all get along beauitfully,......



Its just a precaution while there is such a size difference between them, whilst they might get along, if Andre decided he didn't like Dexter, Dexter would be in biiiiig trouble  Hopefully Dexter will catch up a bit in size over the next few months and I can remove the divider.


----------



## DanNG (Oct 24, 2011)

Absolutely awesome! can anyone point me in the direction of a care-sheet? I want to get a pair but never kept gecks before


----------



## ryanm (Oct 24, 2011)

DanNG said:


> Absolutely awesome! can anyone point me in the direction of a care-sheet? I want to get a pair but never kept gecks before



The book Keeping Australian Gecko's by Rob Porter would be a good start  It has lots of general Gecko care info and a page on specific Amyae care.


----------



## njb432 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey DanNG, the care requirements are pretty much the same as a N. levis levis so you can look at care sheets for those. Hope this helps.


----------



## ryanm (Oct 24, 2011)

Good point njb, only differences are the Amyae don't need the same depth of sand as they aren't burrowers and can handle lower humidity than Levis I believe.


----------



## DanNG (Oct 24, 2011)

Brilliant, thanks  - what's the going rate?


----------



## ryanm (Oct 24, 2011)

DanNG said:


> Brilliant, thanks  - what's the going rate?



Varies, usually $250-$350 a hatchy.


----------



## njb432 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for that ryan. Its alwYs good to know these things as i might get an amyae in the future.


----------

